# Who's in Philadelphia?



## Trainwizard (Jun 6, 2014)

I live in Philly, PA, the City of Brotherly Love. I rarely leave home without my camera. Anybody else around here on TPF? I don't feel right bumping a 258 year old thread, if any, so here I am, starting a new one. I iz B so l0nely!


----------



## Shipman (Jun 20, 2014)

Im right over the bridge in Jersey and am going to be going to Philly in the next few days to do some night shooting. If youre interested in joining let me know.


----------



## bobandcar (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm in north delaware half hour from Philly.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 21, 2014)

South Jersey half hour from the big city.


----------



## mishele (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm about an hour away. When and where?


----------



## Tee (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm in the Bryn Mawr area.  I just moved to the area this week.


----------

